#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Adobe Fireworks or Adobe XD?

## Shana

Anyone who's into UI/UX, please compare what's the difference between Fireworks and XD..
And I'm a big fan of Sketch as well, but it's available only for mac users. So I don't have 1st hand experience on Sketch. Can anyone specify which is the best among Sketch, Adobe Fireworks and XD? :reporter:

----------


## Moana

> Anyone who's into UI/UX, please compare what's the difference between Fireworks and XD..
> And I'm a big fan of Sketch as well, but it's available only for mac users. So I don't have 1st hand experience on Sketch. Can anyone specify which is the best among Sketch, Adobe Fireworks and XD?



I have tried AdobeXD. Because of you I have become a big fan of Fireworks. I lean on that badboy heavily for design work. It is relatively lightweight and lean, and has only the tools and features I need in order to accomplish all of my UI work

----------

